
What Explains U.S. Mass Shootings? International Comparisons Suggest an Answer - Dangeranger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/world/americas/mass-shootings-us-international.html
======
martingoodson
Am I right that the second graph on this page does not support this headline
at all? Remove two data points and the whole idea falls apart.

